# ONE AND DONE!!! WHOOP! WHOOP!!!!!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Packers getting beat at home in the cold! 15-2 what a let down, and to bad for the poor women in Packer land tonight! When the Pack lose an afternoon or evening game, in the City of Madison domestic violence calls increase 20%!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought it was touching and appropriate that Big Ben borrowed Rodgers his hat for his post game interview.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It was great, they lost even with the ref's two blowen calls that were horrible calls.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I knew they were going to have a let down. When ever a team sits their players the last game with out giving them at least 1 quarter of play it always bites them in the butt. If you look timing was off, dropped balls, fumbles, etc. Yes some of the players played the last week. But many didn't. That also gives them 2 weeks off and out of game speed. You can practice but anyone who has ever played any sports knows that games are different than practice.

I hope too many fans aren't hanging themselves with Rodgers championship belt thingy.... :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> I knew they were going to have a let down. When ever a team sits their players the last game with out giving them at least 1 quarter of play it always bites them in the butt. If you look timing was off, dropped balls, fumbles, etc. Yes some of the players played the last week. But many didn't. That also gives them 2 weeks off and out of game speed. You can practice but anyone who has ever played any sports knows that games are different than practice.
> 
> I hope too many fans aren't hanging themselves with Rodgers championship belt thingy.... :lol:


It was much more than them sitting, it was about them looking ahead to NE, friends that live in the GB area where very concerned about the arrogance that the team was taking. They where acting and talking as though they where a shoe in to the SB and where really wondering why bother with the games just match them with NE! James Jones,Mathews, and a host of others all spouting off about not needing tickets for this game but they will for the NFC Championship game. Arrogance vs confidence is a big thing.

Then there was the weather factor, it sure seemed to affect them much more than the NY Giants. Then let's really look at the total team. Defense was poor period. Only the Pats have a worse defense of all the playoff teams. No running game and regardless of how hard the Officials tried they could not give the Pack a victory. The Pack score a touchdown after a clear fumble and there was not a single shred of evidence to say it was not!

Then the roughing the passer penalty that sustained the only other touchdown drive. When even homers know that it was a blown call well you get the picture. I am so happy they lost, one of the most overrated teams in recent memory.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Discount double choke!


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

templey_41 said:


> Discount double choke!


LMAO :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh Well, at least wisconsin has a team


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

beard said:


> Oh Well, at least wisconsin has a team


Yeah they are called the Badgers and at least in their last game made every effort to win and did not assume they where playing NE in Feb!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just too bad they had to lose to a crap team like the giants! I hope the 9ers destroy them!


----------

